# Mobile - Any Word?



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Has anyone heard what the Open is doing?


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

Anything on the derby?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Seven dogs back to the last series of the Q. Only four finished. From what I'm being told, a dog that recently won a Can. Open got the win. Not sure who that is? Don't tell Becky, but Lanier ran Boone and he got a white ribbon! Sorry, that's all I know.


John


----------



## Ritzie (Mar 22, 2006)

Hillmann won the Derby with Punch. Not sure on the other placements.

Congrats Bill!!

Tyler & Casey


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Talk about mileage - Punch has now run in Florida, Maryland and Alabama in two weeks. Is he going anywhere else for tomorrow? That should make 67 points to date.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Ritzie said:


> Hillmann won the Derby with Punch. Not sure on the other placements.
> 
> Congrats Bill!!
> 
> Tyler & Casey


how did Razzie do?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Don't tell Becky, but Lanier ran Boone and he got a white ribbon! Sorry, that's all I know.
> 
> 
> John



You are soooooo in trouble.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeh "Boone"
Grandma Sue


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

I believe Larry Anderson won the Q with Rex.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open first series, two retired, flyer shot into the test.

Long bird thrown left on right side of the field at 425, "short" retired at 325/15 degrees right of first bird down and thrown to the right, flyer to the left and shorter, shot toward the line to the other two marks. 65 starters, 25 dogs called back, 3 dogs did it RIGHT.

As it was described to _me_ regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

DJSchuur said:


> how did Razzie do?


I do not recall specifics as respects Razzie’s work. However, according to my catalog she was called back to the 4th and final test, a water double, and I have noted that she was picked up in the 4th which could mean that she was handled to a mark.

23 dogs entered, 3 scratched.
The first test was a longish land double, fairly open, but with some serious cover for the dogs to negotiate or get lost in as a few did. 15 dogs called back.
The second and third test were run back to back from the same line. The second was a shortish up and out water single with a cheaty exit and cross wind the factors. The third was basically a land double with straight lines to both birds requiring the dogs to “nip” the corner of the same small pond as used for the single. Four dogs lost on the two tests so 11 back for the final test.
The fourth test was a water double with a meaty long swim memory mark and a very cheaty go bird.


Derby Results
1st - #12 Punch / Hillman
2nd - #1 Willie / Pickering
3rd - #14 Stella / Didier
4th - #19 Yellar / Collins
RJ – #2 Rex / Ingram
J - #5 GiGi / Lawrence
J - #7 Rip / Carter Hughes
J - #22 Breeze / Sheppard


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats Jim......


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Just talked to someone there. Larry Anderson and Rex have won the Open in addition to the Qualifying. Great Job.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Larry ! You sat in the chair all last weekend....kicked butt this weekend.All your training buds are proud of you.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I just heard from Tammy Bell that Larry Anderson did win the Open but it was NOT with Rex who won the Q. She said that it was with Handy. Bull with Stevie O'Connel driving got a 2nd and Charlie Moody won 3rd with Vetta. Stevie and Charlie both handled and there was no 4th.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> I just heard from Tammy Bell that Larry Anderson did win the Open but it was NOT with Rex who won the Q. She said that it was with Handy. Bull with Stevie O'Connel driving got a 2nd and Charlie Moody won 3rd with Vetta. Stevie and Charlie both handled and there was no 4th.



Any Q dog that could win THAT Open has no business running the Q! :smile:

Congrats to the THREE Open finishers.....................

kg


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Gwen Jones said:


> I just heard from Tammy Bell that Larry Anderson did win the Open but it was NOT with Rex who won the Q. She said that it was with Handy. Bull with Stevie O'Connel driving got a 2nd and Charlie Moody won 3rd with Vetta. Stevie and Charlie both handled and there was no 4th.


3rd place dog was Yates not Vetta. 

Amateur Results:

1st Lou Magee
2nd Talley wilh Cutter
3rd Dodson with Woody
4th Yvonne Hays with Birdy
RJ Sonny Free
J - Talley (Deuce), Broussard (Dixie), Cooper, C. Hays with Dancer

Nice trial.......great weather.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Kyle,

Congrats on the Open placement with Yates and the Am Jam with Dixie!

kg


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats Kyle on your 3rd and Jam!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Kyle


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

congratulatons to Lou Magee. HEARD THIS QUALIFIED HIM FOR THE NATIONAL AM. Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrat Lou Magee


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

crongrats lou 


keith l
________
Volcano digital vaporizer


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I like throw out a few congrats! First one goes out to one of my training partners, Larry Anderson. TWO BLUES!!! Next, Lou Magee great job!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Mobile story and photos now online at http://www.findretrievers.com/news/

Will be uploading more pics soon!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Lou!!!

Aaron


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

Lou and Duke!!!!

Vicki


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

PLANO'S COMMONWEALTH CRUISER "VETTA"

OPEN 3RD

I LOVE those Cruise kids!!!!!

Vicki


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Vicki,

See post #17 above.....

kg


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks, KG. It was a great feeling while it lasted!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Huge Congrats to Lou on the win. I am so proud for you!!


----------

